# stuffing



## bubba-smurff-84 (Jan 31, 2010)

i no some of you man not agree, 
but im trying to find some one who can do animal stuffing and can do a snake, 

iv allways been a no no, but after lossing my pride and joy im not putting over £1000 worth os snake in the dirt!!! 

i want him stuffed and framed 

please help


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

i dont know anyone, but have you searched the internet for someone that does taxidermy


----------



## bubba-smurff-84 (Jan 31, 2010)

no, is it the same thing??


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

bubba-smurff-84 said:


> no, is it the same thing??


 
yeah im pretty sure it is.


----------



## bubba-smurff-84 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you x


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

thats ok, i dont think it will be cheap. if your having trouble looking you could always search taxidermy on ebay as my dad has brought taxidermy from off of there, and someone on there might be able to do it for you. good luck


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

the problem is taxidermy is an expensive thing anyway , now set aside that and look at the fact that most do birds , mammilians and fish , its going to be expensive- good luck :whip:


----------



## bubba-smurff-84 (Jan 31, 2010)

tell me about it, 

had a quote for £20 per inch! 

but im not putting him in the dirt!


----------

